# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Setting up a Betta fries tank

## leeruisheng

Hello,

Anyone with any prior experience pertaining to raising of betta fries could contribute.

What is the size of a tank suitable to raise fries say from Day 1 to maybe sub adult (showing signs dimorphism)?
At the moment have around 15 fries (about 2 months old) and still together with the parents in a 2ft tank. The juveniles are showing some agressiveness.
I know definitely bigger the better, but i'm trying to find the smallest volume to no. of fries, while still mass-habitating quite peacefully. 
So what do you guys think of 15 fries in a 1ft tank?

Another question. 
Thought of using sponge filter. But how's the noise level like? There will be vibration sound coming from pump and also bubbling sound from filter. Still able to sleep soundly? Thanks lot.

Cheers

----------


## willsblee

1 ft tank should be adequate for 15 fries. BTW what type of fries? Rubra? Suggest to have more aquatic plants like java fern etc for hiding. A small filter should be better and if you already have the pump for your other fishes nearby, tapping another line won't hurt. Haha I believe it is in your bedroom, then sure have noise but after awhile of getting use to it should sleep well. 

I have a 100 pugnax fries in a 1 ft pet container on its first month and shift them to a 1.5 ft in the second month, now in a 2 feet tank with air filter. These buggers eat a lot and excrete a lot as well Use hydrilla and java plantlets for hiding. Add a couple of ketapang leave for hiding as well. 

Of course, different people will use different method, most important to me is the water condition for fries. Hope this helps.

----------


## leeruisheng

Hello William,

Yes _B.rubra_ fries. Can describe about the tapping? Is it having 2 pumps to transport water between the breeding and nursery tank? Sounds like a good idea. Same water parameters.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I think Willsbee is referring to tapping additional line from an air pump....
I'm having a Dymax air pump in my bedroom, rather silent, no noise....
It also depends on the brand of air pump you use....  :Wink:

----------


## kramsa

> Hello,
> 
> Anyone with any prior experience pertaining to raising of betta fries could contribute.
> 
> What is the size of a tank suitable to raise fries say from Day 1 to maybe sub adult (showing signs dimorphism)?
> At the moment have around 15 fries (about 2 months old) and still together with the parents in a 2ft tank. The juveniles are showing some agressiveness.
> I know definitely bigger the better, but i'm trying to find the smallest volume to no. of fries, while still mass-habitat quite peacefully. 
> So what do you guys think of 15 fries in a 1ft tank?
> 
> ...


Hi bro,

2 ft tank is much better than 1ft tank as your fries grow up *you* need to add water and raising them will be much more successfull as they will not fight for space. just my experience.

----------


## willsblee

> I think Willsbee is referring to tapping additional line from an air pump....
> I'm having a Dymax air pump in my bedroom, rather silent, no noise....
> It also depends on the brand of air pump you use....


Ya bro correct, tapping the additional line from the same pump.




> Hello William,
> 
> Yes _B.rubra_ fries. Can describe about the tapping? Is it having 2 pumps to transport water between the breeding and nursery tank? Sounds like a good idea. Same water parameters.


As mentioned, tapping additional line. About the fries tank, it is always good to setup the parameters similar to the parent tank.

----------


## leeruisheng

I see. Ok thanks all for the advices. Anymore advices don't hesitate to post. Thanks alot.




> I think Willsbee is referring to tapping additional line from an air pump....
> I'm having a Dymax air pump in my bedroom, rather silent, no noise....
> It also depends on the brand of air pump you use....


Eman does the choice of brand of sponge filter also defines the bubbling sound? Was looking at various sponge filters and construction wise all looks very similiar.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Yup, different brands of sponge filter produces different sizes of bubbles....

The standalone type which sits in the tank produces smaller bubbles than the ones with suction cups that sticks to the tank of the wall....

Not to worry about the noise level about these sponge filters, unless you increase the air output to vey big, then you will hear the bubbling noise.....once you can hear the bubbling noise, the turbulance will be so strong that your fries will be pushed everywhere...

At the rate of the air output we tune for our tanks, the noise is quite un-noticed....

You can try Dymax or Sonic brands of air-pump.....be sure to get with the knob to control the air  :Wink:

----------


## leeruisheng

Ok thanks. Here's rewarding you guys. :Laughing: 

_Betta rubra_ (est. 1 month old)


(est. 2 months old)


Starting to exhibit some colours.

----------


## leeruisheng

Lately, a few of them are exhibiting some redness in their iris. Not sure if this a form of dimorphism. Looked at some adult _Betta rubra_ and it seems like only the male will have some red iris. Still no signs of the red bars. Hopefully will have quite a balance of sexes, if not all males.

----------


## Cacatuoides

wow, fries are lookig great....

One suggestion: if the tank is small and you have a number of fries who are aggressive,
try throwing in a couple of ketapang leaves for them to use as hiding spaces  :Wink: 

my 2 cents

----------


## leeruisheng

Ya need more hideouts. Thanks. Thinking of dropping the idea of fries tank. As soon as they are sexable, will sell them off.

----------


## Cacatuoides

thats also another method to quickly send them to good homes and needless to setup more tanks  :Wink:  which species is giving you this headache now?

----------


## leeruisheng

Oh ya didn't cross my mind that's also a method. Hehe.

Actually already setup a 2ft fries tank but then I was thinking that I'm not going to mass breed so better to house some other fishes or shrimps. Also at the moment got not much fries and still manageable to be together. Only got rubra fries. Mac fries can only dream of.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I see....I'm having a bit of the same headache too

currently having a couple channoides fries and a hundred plus tiny Imbellis fries.....
Imbellis parents have been separated to avoid any more breeding while the channoides parents are in the same tank as the fries (still don't know if there are any fries in there cause I still can't spot any)

----------


## Crazy Dragon

Hi,

I raise all my fries, Channiode, Rubra and Albi in the 1 ft tank (different tanks, of course). I would remove the parent from the tank after the male release the fries.

regards

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hi Crazy Dragon,

What's the setup for your fries tank?
Bare bottom? Plants? Sponge filter?

Thanks!!  :Grin:

----------


## Crazy Dragon

My setup is simple. Sponge filter, some ADA soil (not cover the whole bottom) and 1 small driftwood with Java fern. That is all. Simple, right?

----------


## Cacatuoides

Wow, thats really simple....I would want to try this simple setup next time  :Wink:

----------


## leeruisheng

_Betta rubra_ (est. 4 month old)


Starting to show alternating bars.

----------


## fishkipper

i raise all my fries in a 2 ft bare bottom with driftwood and floating plants, for the plants i perfer Water Sprites, thes plants have broad leaves and long roots, and they multiply like crazy. wish i have picture to show you, maybe nexttime?

----------


## 900801

wow nice ruba fries and semi adults

----------


## leeruisheng

Yeah. 1st confirmed male. Faint red bars.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Congrats wilson!! Its great to see your pair's spawn progress to now, the babies become juveniles with colors!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## proace92

Another question. 
Thought of using sponge filter. But how's the noise level like? There will be vibration sound coming from pump and also bubbling sound from filter. Still able to sleep soundly? Thanks lot.

Cheers[/QUOTE]

its fine it wont affect anyone nor the fish just turn your pump to low

----------


## vinccc2003

i didnt change my tank at all until their tail formed and started chasing each other.
i feel them with BBS..self made with a inverted bottle and pump.
then i separate them

----------

